# Washington County



## shaneshroom

Has anyone been north of the cities at all this year - stillwater, lake elmo, washington county, etc,? I checked a couple reliable spots today and nothing was up? I have tomorrow off and was wondering if i need to head south and if so, how far? Was considering Zumbro area? Any thoughts are appreciated. 
Much peace!


----------



## morelcompass

In Washington County as well, lilacs are blooming next door. Been caught off guard by the early season (compared to last year at least) and am feeling anxious to get out there. Checked a few of my spots in Afton/Woodbury today and came up short. We're either a week or so out or I just missed em.


----------



## shroomtrooper

shaneshroom, you should be fine where your at. What cities are you talking about, I always assume the Twin Cities, but you gave reference to Stillwater, Lake Elmo.


----------



## toadstooler

Nice job in Hudson shanesroom keep it up. We are all cheering you on.


----------



## shaneshroom

I checked my spots north of Stillwater today and did not find anything. The vegitation looks right, but they must be a few days out.


----------



## tundraking

I live in Elk River and have been looking all around the area. Haven't found any. I've lived here 8 years and have yet to find a morel in this area... So if anyone can confirm that they have actually had success in this area, that would be geat! 
Been hunting for almost 35 years so I definitely know what I'm looking for, so either it is way to sandy here or I just keep stiking out. I usually just end up going down to southeastern MN where I grew up and hunt there. My Mom lives down near Zumbro Falls/Milleville area and hasn't found any yet either, but she's only been out once or twice about a week ago. I would think it would be worth while to head south this weekend. I can't for another week yet, which should be real good timing as well. Wouldn't mind a little more rain soon either...


----------



## mushy galore

I checked 7 spots in the norther half of Washington on May 5 and there were no morels growing. There were some devil's urns and gyromitra. Many of the fiddleheads were yet to unfurl. The ground cover was getting very thick.


----------



## shaneshroom

Mushy, where do you live - i am in Marine. I found ONE (lol) blacks this evening but it was getting dark, so going back tomorrow.


----------



## natashroom

I'm in Goodhue county and have checked many of my usual spots and nada one. :-|


----------



## rskup

Glad to hear others in Washington County haven't see much yet. I haven't see any near Scandia either, beside the 4 that pooped up in rocks along house!


----------



## shaneshroom

I would have thought goodhue was producing by now Natashroom - we need rain!


----------



## mushy galore

Shaneshroom,

I live in Grant.


----------



## shaneshroom

i had a nice day near stillwater today. Found a sweet patch of large blacks almost at the top of a south facing slope. Found several other dead elms in flat or east facing slopes with nothing. Was sure nice to find and harvest some!!!


----------

